# Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu, installed but not running



## mlee49 (Sep 3, 2009)

So I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 and immediately after logging in there was a prompt to 'Enable restricted drivers'  I enabled and thought I'd check by going to System, Admin, Hardware Drivers and it shows enabled but the Display settings do not allow for much change( ie resolutions and such) nor enable Nvidia's 'contol panel' Nvidia ServerX program.  

 Any thoughts/help would be awesome.  I'll try restarting for starters and check back.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 3, 2009)

Um yeah now I can't even boot into the desktop.  I restarted and it boots into a login as a terminal/command line.  WTF 

I'm such a Linux noob, :facepalm:


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 3, 2009)

Download the newest version. 8.10 is way out dated


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2009)

try


```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf; nvidia-xconfig
```
 you might need to sudo it first by doing the following

at root

```
sudo
or
su
```
before the command. if the above command doesnt work do this

Direct copy and paste. If it doesnt work lmk


```
sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
sudo sh -c "echo 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
```

STEP 2

```
sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CEC06767
```

STEP 3

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-190-modaliases nvidia-glx-190
```

if step 3 doesnt work try this one


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-modaliases nvidia-glx-185
```

AND OF COURSE​
to upgrade to the newest version of ubuntu in terminal do this


```
sudo apt-get update
```


```
sudo apt-get upgrade
```


```
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

that will update you to 9.04 from 8.10


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2009)

solaris has you covered. it is strange that it happened tho. i always make sure after a fresh install that i update all my drivers and everything before actually installing them. i only do this because it can sometimes be a pain to remove older drivers and install new ones under any linux flavor.


----------



## i789 (Sep 29, 2009)

mlee49 did you install the Nvidia driver from ubuntu file repository??? If you did, (probably by default) you need to uninstall that and install Updated Nvidia driver from here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.36.html. If you have any problem during installation, please pm me, I will send you detailed instructions.


----------

